# Provence pigment



## tinkerbell (Jan 9, 2007)

Could someone swatch this pigment for me...Thanks...wondering if it is real glittery?? Thanks


----------



## Jayne (Jan 9, 2007)

Here's a swatch for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





With flash BUT in day light !


----------



## kensbarbie1017 (Jan 22, 2007)

Gorgeous


----------



## prinzessin784 (Jan 22, 2007)

It is really glittery.  I find when I use it (even wet) I end up seeing glitter constantly in my line of vision, just out of the corner of my eye and it drives me nuts!  Same goes with Fairylite and other pigments like that though.  They look so pretty but I just can't handle the stray glitter!


----------



## ishtarchick (Jan 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *prinzessin784* 

 
_It is really glittery.  I find when I use it (even wet) I end up seeing glitter constantly in my line of vision, just out of the corner of my eye and it drives me nuts!  Same goes with Fairylite and other pigments like that though.  They look so pretty but I just can't handle the stray glitter!_

 
ITA, and another downside is that if you're not pale, the base colo for this is kind of chalky. the only use i give this pigment is mixed with body lotion for a glow when i'm tan.


----------

